# Our LGD, Śnieżka, journal as she grows up!



## secuono (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok, pics in order, for the most part, from when I first got her up to current. 

Yesterday was her first half day out free with the critters w/o me being outside with her. When I went out to check a trap...she found a way into my Koi pond and then couldn't get out and started barking. My pink lily suffered the most, gotta get a few fence up. That last pic is right after I yanked her out. She's a water dog...

Videos of her.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-EaLRWCMug 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGyNdY63vek&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2012)

OMG, thanks for posting the pics and the vids.  I love the close up picture of her.  What an adorable dog!!

She's got the right idea, get in the water and cool off.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Baymule (Jul 5, 2012)

What a pretty puppy! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh my Gosh-that was so nice how she enjoys water and so funny when she was chasing her tail, thinking that was a fish, perhaps? haha
Good that she likes water, it will help her tremendously to withstand VA heat.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup, she's a water dog. Was fairly worried about that, didn't want her to be like some dogs that take forever to like water or never like it. But as soon as I got her home...I was refilling the duck pools and she just stumbled right in.  Huge relief. 
Took my dober 6 years to willingly get into a puddle of water, he still hates going out when it rains, snows, wind blows, too hot, too cold, hail or other non-calm and even day...lol.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 6, 2012)

She is gorgeous. The last pic is my favorite. Love the Doberman. Gorgeous.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2012)

She's been out all day today, did great. Brought out our bulldog pup and boy did they go nuts! Both like water, so they were brown in 3 seconds. 

I moved the rabbits into her pen and left her out with the critters for the night. She's met the hot wire and the 2 sides that are pure hot wire are 4in apart from 3in off the ground. She won't make it out, but hoping she just stays with the birds and sleeps!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2012)

Locked them up, fireworks, don't wanna risk it. Mare is also pacing, she hates the smell and sound of anything like gun fire.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Mzyla (Jul 7, 2012)

_>>>Took my dober 6 years to willingly get into a puddle of water, he still hates going out when it rains, snows, wind blows, too hot, too cold, hail or other non-calm and even day...lol.<<<_

Your pictures getting better and better - artistically. Keep them coming!

Your Dober sound like my Misha ~ he-he~
On the other hand, all puppies (his offsprings) do like water!


----------



## secuono (Jul 7, 2012)

Found out she can't particularly swim...We jumped into our pool and her butt just sinks, kinda funny. But luckily for her, there's no in ground pool for her to sink in. There is a pond, but it has a shelf all around, so she was able to get out the other day when she went in.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like she has plenty to keep her entertained!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## secuono (Jul 12, 2012)

Set back!

She killed and ate my Buff Silkie hen....Not 100% she killed it, then ate it or if it died and then she ate it.
Either way, she is in isolation except when I am there to correct her. Picked up my nice roo and put him next to her, slapped her each time she nipped or pawed him. She got it after two whacks. It's weird, she doesn't mess with the ducks too much, chickens seem to be more interesting to her...She ignores the rabbits, at least the babies when they escape, she just watches them lazily. Adults she rolls around to play, but if I yell No she backs off. Ugh...


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Set back!
> 
> She killed and ate my Buff Silkie hen....Not 100% she killed it, then ate it or if it died and then she ate it.
> Either way, she is in isolation except when I am there to correct her. Picked up my nice roo and put him next to her, slapped her each time she nipped or pawed him. She got it after two whacks. It's weird, she doesn't mess with the ducks too much, chickens seem to be more interesting to her...She ignores the rabbits, at least the babies when they escape, she just watches them lazily. Adults she rolls around to play, but if I yell No she backs off. Ugh...


 sorry about your silkie


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 13, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Set back!
> 
> She killed and ate my Buff Silkie hen....Not 100% she killed it, then ate it or if it died and then she ate it.
> Either way, she is in isolation except when I am there to correct her. Picked up my nice roo and put him next to her, slapped her each time she nipped or pawed him. She got it after two whacks. It's weird, she doesn't mess with the ducks too much, chickens seem to be more interesting to her...She ignores the rabbits, at least the babies when they escape, she just watches them lazily. Adults she rolls around to play, but if I yell No she backs off. Ugh...


Sounds like our dog, but oppisote- Our dog wont notice 2,000 chickens squawking, but if theres a single duck quack "OH BOY OH BOY!!!' She mostly steps on the ducklings, and paws at them, more then eating them, but i still dont trust her

*hugs*


----------

